# Your top 3 choices in slingshots.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

For me #1 SPS #2 Dan Hood Stealth Shot #3 Scout from Simple Shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats tough. At the moment...

1 - Slant OTT comp

2 - Flicks McS

3 - Pocket Predator Topshot / Simple Shot Torque / Tibetan Antelope / X6 POM / Metro Grade Goods Poly Oren / Wasp Deltawing / Wasp UniPhoxx / Dayhiker Lil Plinker / Clever Monkier R10... erm - may have left some off.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

1. Dankung Lion Mouth (POM)
2. Wasp Stinger
3. Wasp PFS


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

1. Fake Torque

2. Fake Scout

3. BS Feihu Fork with 1/4 inch detachable forktips

:naughty:


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Tough call... Currently:

1) GZK Feihu Fork

2) PWP Sweet Midget PFS

3) Unifoxx

I don't know what it is about that GZK, but I smile everytime I pick it up. Was the first slingshot that felt effortlessly accurate. It's like magic. Other frames I have to work for it, but that Feihu just feels right. It's not my nicest, but currently it is my favorite to shoot.

The Sweet Midget lives up to its name. It is sweet 

The Uniphoxx is what it is... What's not to like there?


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

1) Scorpion
2) Tubemaster Sniper
3) PPSG


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very difficult but as of right now:

1- my own self made 3/8" Bent Aluminum Rod Custom/with .030" Latex Flatbands-TTT

2-First Production Run Saunders Falcon 2 /with .030"Latex Flatbands-OTT

3-Tinker Killdeer with 5/8" Gum Rubber bands-TTT

Tough choice!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

1.SPS Birch Commoner's Sling (seeking hi-grade royalty version)
2. PP Uni-Boyscout or Scorpion or Top Shot!
3. My own Modified Dead Ringer by Simple Shot.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Mojave Mo said:


> 1.SPS Birch Commoner's Sling (seeking hi-grade royalty version)
> 2. PP Uni-Boyscout or Scorpion or Top Shot!
> 3. My own Modified Dead Ringer by Simple Shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I have one of the birch Slingshots in orange that give gave me. It's a great Slingshot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Champ
Chalice
Top Shot


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I shoot the following shapes a lot:

1) Stealth Shot

2) Oren

3) Chalice


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Like a lot of you, this will change from day to day, for now it's.......

1- Beastcoast Hustler

2- Mostho Chrirp

3- Flipgun Tabbed Natty


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

For me it would be:

1) Scout

2) Axiom OTT/TTF

3) Jelly Bean

I am a newbie, so I am least inaccurate with the Scout.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Always changing, but right now my top three choices in "styles" are:

1. Naturals

2. Axiom Champ and it's derivatives

3a. Chalice

3b. Topshot/Boyshot

3d. Chinese bent-wire type frames

There are sooo many types and styles I have yet to try.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have over 100 slingshots with no current plans to get rid of any. Homemade frames, Chinese frames, American made, UK made and one birch natural. Some I have on display, some in a tote-box and others lay on a table as my go-to shooters. My go-to shooters for the last month have been as follows. These are my most accurate, for now.

*1 -* *Chinese ABS pincher frame* - Low fork height. Stable shooter. Small 3 1/4" wide frame with a comfortable pinch width that works for me. Very easy to shoot accurately. My overused, aging hands are often sore so I taped a piece of foam-rubber on the handle of my main shooter frame for comfort. I like this frame so much that I recently ordered 2 more for spares. Cost was $9.95 total for 2 frames and 6 bandsets.

*2 - Chinese ABS hybrid Feihu* - Small frame with 3" fork width. It looks sweet and shoots nice.

*3 - Chinese stainless steel fork-clamp frame* - Small 3 1/8" frame width. This one shoots nice and is actually tied for 3rd place with my aluminum Dobbers F1 frame from the UK (other pic).

I would welcome an American made molded polycarbonate example (clone/copy) of the first frame. The clamps could be put on the front side and no sights needed. Price could be $35USd and be a reasonable deal. The cloning can go both ways!

The bands on frame #1 are not stuck to the clamps. If a clamp bent or broke away, the band would possibly give a face slap like a band breaking at the fork. It's more likely that the clamp would loosen at the screw fastener and allow the band to slip out. ABS front clamps could do the same. I only use 5-7 pound bands on this frame for comfortable plinking. No problems yet.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Currently but ever-changing....

1 - MS Hunter

2 - Lewis Pride Scorpion

3 - Torn between the Bent Steel Rod Frame (TTF) by SharpShooterJD and a Wingshooter Rotating Head Slingshot.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I have over 100 slingshots with no current plans to get rid of any. Homemade frames, Chinese frames, American made, UK made and one birch natural. Some I have on display, some in a tote-box and others lay on a table as my go-to shooters. My go-to shooters for the last month have been as follows. These are my most accurate, for now.
> 
> *1 -* *Chinese ABS pincher frame* - Low fork height. Stable shooter. Small 3 1/4" wide frame with a comfortable pinch width that works for me. Very easy to shoot accurately. My overused, aging hands are often sore so I taped a piece of foam-rubber on the handle of my main shooter frame for comfort. I like this frame so much that I recently ordered 2 more for spares. Cost was $9.95 total for 2 frames and 6 bandsets.
> 
> ...


Somehow I have never heard of Dobbers Catapults but I like the look of that F1 sling you have! I see on his facebook that he is no longer taking orders though.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

OK here's my top 3
The red tubed redbud with eyeball, I really shoot a lot, feels good, shoots good
Then I got the dead wormy maple, like John browns body, really like the feel
And my goody I love to shoot, The Independence, fine piece, fine,
I got store bought but they just not my favorites, geezer thing I guess.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

1. Timberwolf Golf Ball Driver - custom from Perry and Kay at A+ Slingshots - designed to launch golf balls for distance, heavy tubes and python pouch - this is shot w/ a either an EZ Shot rotary arrow release (also from Perry and Kay) or an archery caliper release

2. Modified Trumark WS-1 - w/ pseudo tapered 1842 tubes attached w/ paracord gypsy tabs, wrapped and tucked w/ #64 office rubber bands, built up grip with wood and wrapped in leather

3. SS Torque, paracord wrapped grip, pseudo tapered 1842 tubes and a Warrior microfiber pouch


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I've enjoyed some of AliExpress' options of late, but there have been 3 standouts that I always come back to. In no particular order, they are the Lil' Plinker and Torque from SimpleShot, as well as the Wasp Uniphoxx. Although the Torque isn't my most ergonomic frame, something about it just meshes well with me. It points nicely and I love the wide fork tips and overall slim profile. It nicely accommodates tubes as well.

The Plinker is an old favorite. An extremely simple design executed perfectly and it was available for a very competitive price (although it has since been discontinued, unfortunately). The overall proportions are ideal for my hand, it may as well have been made for me. Comfy and classic.

The Uni scratches the similar itch of familiarity as the Plinker, although it's a little more interesting with its design nuances. I love how compact it is and the clear polycarbonate of my example adds that *cool* factor. Tons of options too, I've been meaning to choose another (or 3) from the myriad color varieties. Nice for gifts or spares (for the car or backpack!) and it weighs nuthin.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

1. SPS design
2. The Scout From simpleshot (I'm making a maple version)
3. Mule design

It's hard to beat a good natural fork, though (or a board cut ergo that ya make yourself - to fit your hand perfectly)...but if I had to choose the three top shooters of someone else's design, those would be my choices....the SPS design feels like it was made for me, TBH...

I used to be "the Scout shooter only" kinda guy....but lately I've been using them less....I prefer the feel of a wooden shooter...which is why I'm making a maple version....

*Great topic...A+

MW

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------

